# Filesystem ZFS

## saverik

Buongiorno,

qualcuno ha installato Gentoo con ZFS? Dritte consigli, impressioni?

Avrei intenzione di provarlo sul mio notebook.

Gentoo installata con ext4 e va una bomba.

Ho 16 Gb di ram un i5 6xx  ed un ssd nvme pcie toshiba.. e vorrei vedere ...che  succede  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  (ovviamente ho gia backup del mio sistema  :Twisted Evil:  )Grazie

----------

## oscarandrea

 *saverik wrote:*   

> Buongiorno,
> 
> qualcuno ha installato Gentoo con ZFS? Dritte consigli, impressioni?
> 
> Avrei intenzione di provarlo sul mio notebook.
> ...

 

che io sappia zfs non è il massimo su linux e funziona benissimo invece sulle *bsd, dati tecnici non te ne so dare, ti riporto questa "voce di corridoio"  :Smile: 

----------

